

Show HN: Kickstarter for PaintAcquaint - Draw 1 on 1 with People - paintAcquaint
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/436531816/paint-acquaint

======
paintAcquaint
Ted Leo was kind enough to let me use one of his songs in my kick-starter
video.

I'll be more than happy to answer questions if anyone's got any!

For those of you who want to test out the program just visit my site:
www.PaintAcquaint.com

